# BMW 2002 4 headlamp question



## 75alpina2002 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was wondering where i can get a 4 headlamp kit for a 1975 bmw 2002 new or used.



This will make my Project look different than all the other 2002 



Thanks


----------



## maxkpp (Feb 27, 2008)

I guess you should look at the BMW Neue Klasse 2000. The US ones have four round headlights. This is the big brother to the BMW 2002, it is a four door sedan. The European ones have two square lights. Maybe you can also look at the E30, the E21 I think will be too big.


----------

